# For the rest of your life (Part 2) you can either...



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

(another annoying poll for some). For the rest of your life you can either...

1. Listen to Classical music made from 1970 onward
2. Listen to 2 non-Classical music genres made from 1970 onward
3. This poll sucks, I refuse to participate.

If your answer is #2, what are those genres? Would your answer be the same if it was only 1 non-Classical music genre.
If your answer is #1, would your answer be the same if the timeline was changed to 1950 onward for non-Classical and 1990 onward for Classical?

Notes: 
1. This poll doesn't apply to pre-1970's music. You can listen anyway you choose with pre-1970 music. Side-question: If you couldn't listen to pre-1970's music, would your answer change?
2. This includes music yet to be written for the rest of your life. Side-question: How long do you see that time span being? :lol:


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I need more info.

1. Is this the ONLY music we can listen to for the rest of our lives, or do we still get to listen to pre-1970 music either way we choose?

2. Does this include music that has yet to be written, or is it just 1970-2021?


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I am not a big fan of the direction that classical music has taken in the 20th century with rare exceptions, so if forced I would stick to Jazz and 1980s pop (not a big fan of pop music from 1990 onwards either).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Almost all my favourite pop/rock would be included in the second option, and I can throw in jazz as well. I like and love lots of contemporary classical music (1970+), but this is a no-brainer.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I intentionally made this poll difficult for myself, maybe not for others, but my answer is #1. I like Ligeti, Lutoslawski, Schnittke more than anything non-Classical 1970's onwards (hence my handle). If the conditions were changed to post-1950 non-Classical vs. post-1990 Classical, then my answer would change switch to favour the non-Classical.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Given the clarifications set forth in the OP, I'll go with non-classical: jazz (including bossa nova), and pop. Still a tough choice. If instead this is the only music you can listen to, I think I'd go with classical. I think I could live without non-classical, but I don't know if I could live (happily) without classical.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

These polls are usually too limited in the choices offered, so I won't be participating - even to choose #3. I also wonder why these polls even exist. What is the purpose of these questions? It is mildly bothersome and intrusive.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

SanAntone said:


> These polls are usually too limited in the choices offered, so I won't be participating - even to choose #3. I also wonder why these polls even exist. What is the purpose of these questions? It is mildly bothersome and intrusive.


Still a lot more interesting than the thousandth Bruckner vs Mahler poll.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

All non-classical electronic music > 1970 would be more than enough for me, so I wouldn't even need a second non-classical genre.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I thought I couldn't listen to pre-1970s music so I picked I hate this poll. I love those early Miles' albums.

Edit: Tho, I do prefer his later stuff.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I love post-70s classical, but it would have to be popular music for me without a doubt.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Classical for me...


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

Mm if the Beatles and 60's jazz were included in this it'd be harder. I voted for classical because for the past two years I just can't go too long without it. Also, Ligeti. Sure, I'd miss Bowie, Talking Heads, Radiohead, Sufjan Stevens, Jarrett, etc etc but oh well


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Second option for me. I would rather hear jazz and rock from the 1970s onwards than the new classical music that, frankly, doesn't really grab my attention at all.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I refuse to participate.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

The 1970s cutoff date makes this easy for me. I'm not a fan of post-1970s Classical, blues, or jazz. So only losing post-1970s rock, pop, and soul would be difficult.

Rock would certainly make the cut. But choosing between losing 70s soul and 70s/80s pop would be difficult. Then again, much of soul from that time was basically pop in a soul dressing, so rock and pop it is.

Going to the 1950s would be more difficult. I'd still opt for #2, but I think I'd forego all of pop to get the wonderment of 1950s/1960s jazz.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

There's too many of these damn polls on TC. They establish nothing other than I have a favorite, you have a favorite, we all have favorites.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I assume pop includes all sub genres within pop like rock etc? I went for option 2.

Or if we are dividing pop and rock - then I would take those 2 genres - in fact 1970 to 1985 would be sufficient.

If pop is all inclusive then as a second genre I would take jazz to see if I can finally get something out of it.

No wonder contemporary classical is doing so poorly if 2/3 on here prefer Abba


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Neo Romanza said:


> There's too many of these damn polls on TC. They establish nothing other than I have a favorite, you have a favorite, we all have favorites.


Isnt that the point of the whole forum - to say what out favourites are and invite discussion?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Neo Romanza said:


> There's too many of these damn polls on TC. They establish nothing other than I have a favorite, you have a favorite, we all have favorites.


Waste of time. Similar to small talk.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I assume by "made" you mean "Written" and not "recorded?"


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I am interested in very little music after 1970, regardless of Genre. Most of the non-classical music I like is older and most "classical" as well. Either option would be a complete change in my listening habits, losing around 99% or more of the music I care for, so I pass.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

PlaySalieri said:


> I assume pop includes all sub genres within pop like rock etc? I went for option 2.
> 
> Or if we are dividing pop and rock - then I would take those 2 genres - in fact 1970 to 1985 would be sufficient.
> 
> ...


I mean, the choice isn't between contemporary classical and Abba... You also lose Let It Be, Marvin Gaye, Rolling Stones, David Bowie, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Queen, Joni Mitchell, Harry Nilsson, and on and on, and that's just the 70s. It wasn't all disco, you know, and some of those disco groups are actually good. (Abba, on the other hand, I always hated. Give me Earth Wind and Fire or Kool and the Gang instead.)


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

PlaySalieri said:


> Isnt that the point of the whole forum - to say what out favourites are and invite discussion?


Sure, but do you need a poll to do that?


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

There was at least one other post here about preferring music prior to 1970.
+1 to that sentiment, but maybe extend it to, prior to 1975.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Hate to say it but it's number two for me. Popular music from the Jazz (especially the 1950s and early 60s) and Rock worlds (Prog from the late 60s and early 70s) at it's best simply worked better and naturally as music for me than the Serial and Minimalist stuff. I would go a bit further and say from 1950 onward, although there were a few stragglers (Shostakovich, Britten, Walton, Barber, Bernstein, etc.) who were active beyond that point that whose music I'd hate to be without. Having said that, I barely listen to anything past 1975 of a classical nature. BAH, HUMBUG!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I would pick #1 (1970 classical and later). I do enjoy some popular genres (rock, soul, hip hop, and maybe some others), but the only works I would hate to be without are probably Stevie Wonder's. The answer would not change if it were post 1990 classical or post 1950 non-classical. There's an extraordinary amount of contemporary classical (even post 1990), and I find it fascinating to listen and explore the myriad works. I have listened to vastly more contemporary classical works in the past 10 years than all non-classical.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd take post-1970 Classical. Starting with the early 1970s I can catch the tail end of the Early Moderns, and it's diverse group that includes a handful of works by Messiaen, Shostakovich, Britten, Malcolm Arnold, Leonard Bernstein, Walter Piston, William Schuman, Roger Sessions, Elliott Carter, and Alan Hovhaness. Then I also get the minimalists: Glass, Adams, Part, Tavener, and Gorecki; as well as the more traditional, tonal, and somewhat eclectic composers of the same generation: Adophus Hailstork, Joseph Schwartner, and Ellen Taaffe Zwillich. Apart from Unsik Chung and Vivian Fung there's not much 21st century music I know well; so there's enough there to keep me busy for a while.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I practically don't listen to any music besides classical, so the answer is pretty easy for me!


----------

